# Awesome Craigslist find!!



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

So I am always browsing craigslist and I know I want a Feisty Ferret (which ill be getting for my birthday in September) and extra cages are always good right? Yesterday I find a listing- "small pet cage- pick it up and its yours for free!" And the picture was of a Petco Rat Manor. 

On a whim, I figured I wasnt doing anything, what the heck, and texted the number. Sure enough it was available and the person was located in University City. I made my cranky girlfriend get up from her nap so we could go check it out, she wasnt thrilled. (In her defense, I dragged her on a wild goose chase for a "curb alert" CN lookalike on thurs that was unsuccessful. I have a craigslist problem... but who naps at 5pm on a saturday anyway?!) 

So we get there and while waiting for the person to text me, we watched a frat house bring in 2 kegs and at least 12 cases of beer... I figured the area was pretty harmless. Anyway, typical awkwardness ensues, not really sure what to say to her but she says the cage is inside. Shes moving out of the party house and had to rehome her rats, the person who took them apparently had a cage.

Well she didnt clean the cage AT ALL. Old bedding, old hammock, old igloo, old toys... Maybe more worn out than old but I cant believe she didnt clean it. She did get a trash bag and helped me dump the old stuff in there... And i wasnt sure if it folded up but it had to in order to fit in my tiny car! So we're messing with it, taking the ramps and shelves off and I realized it was covered in pee... ugh gross, smelled up my car and everything.

But I got it home and lugged it into the bathroom and rinsed it off and its not im bad shape at all! No rust, no bent bars, doors latch fine, and best of all, it was free! I am gonna scrub it good with some Natures Miracle and hothothot water tonight. Cant wait to give my girls more vertical space. And ill finally litter train them!! Their cage now doesnt have the right spot for a box.

Anyone else ever get an awesome craigslist find?


----------



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

When I got my first boys they came with a single critter nation, tons of fleece, food, toys, hammocks, and tons of other goodies. I only paid $50 cause the previous owner wanted to ensure they went to a good home. That is one of my best Craigslist finds not only did I get a critter nation plus accessories, I got two lovable boys.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's not craigslist but I got my Feisty Ferret used off ebay for under $100 including shipping. I was expecting a POS to be honest, but was strapped for cash and doing my best. While the shelves had broken clips everything else was fine! Saved $50 on the cage, probably another $20 on shipping


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

What a great find!! I've had some good luck on CL as well. I got my first three girls for free, and they came with their All Living Things luxury rat home along with bedding, food, water bottle, a 10g tank to keep them in while cleaning, and a 12in comfort wheel. All for FREE!  Best decision ever. Love my girls to bits, too! I also got my most recent cage, a Feisty Ferret, used for $50 off Craigslist. It came with a few extra shelves, a 12in Flying Saucer wheel, and a huge water bottle. 
Best part... I sold my All Living Things cage for $50 right after getting the FF.... so I got all my money back.  Free cages!!! Also got my Ball Python for a great deal on CL, she's healthy and gorgeous!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I got my feisty ferret cage for $75 off of craigslist I had to fight for it because other people wanted it too lol.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

That's awesome! I have a similar story...I'm always browsing gumtree (uk Craigslist...I also have this problem!) and looking for bigger, better cages for my boys. It was a couple of months ago now, during a mad heatwave over here. The nights were long and warm and I was complaining to my boyfriend that I wish we could go out and spend an evening somewhere nice.

Then I found someone on gumtree giving away a huge rat cage (not really sure of the brand) for free in a seaside town that we visit on occasion, about an hour away from me! It had been sitting in the attic for a couple of years and the owner just wanted to get rid of it, so she was giving it away! So, on a warm Friday evening, my boyfriend and I drove down to the beach, snapped up this cage (quite good condition, great size, plus a few toys and a vet carry case that I had been after!), and spent a long evening at the seafront!

Amazing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg so glad everyone has such good stories lol usually i only hear the bad... my mom will never know we found our roommate on CL haha. But i also got my girls from an accidental litter om CL. At the time there werent many rats listed on CL but now i find them all the time.

Lalalauren- awww thats super cute 

Nanashi- how hard was it to fix the shelves or do you not use them at all? Ive been looking at this wondering if it was worth it;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prevue-Hend...463?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c340c01ff


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I almost got that one!
The shelves I have have more clips missing than in there. None the less, I balanced them in. I was going to fix them, honest. It would be a quick matter of either drilling a hole and zip tying them on or just using some hardware mesh since I've got so much spare. Now, before you fret too much about the shelves: I have 13 rat babies, and two adults. There's a lot of wrestling, bounding, jumping, and other wise horsing about going on. The shelves have not once fallen. I was a little irritated that with the shelves there isn't a lot of customization you can do -- they either go where they must or they don't go at all. This also sort of wastes a lot of vertical space, so invest in hammocks, sugar glider shelves, and perches.
Now, I will say the RAMPS are more frustrating. Nothing was broke on mine. A quick fix (and something that promotes activity) was to just do away with them entirely and offer ladders or sticks to get up (except of course the ramp from top to bottom; zip tie it on to the middle and it stays much better).
Honestly, the cage is a lot sturdier than I thought; mine had some bars broken but it is hardly noticeable. I did have to zip tie hardware cloth around it to reduce the bar spacing (7/8ths of an inch), so that might reinforce it some. I was particularly worried about moving it around and the wheels being flimsy on my carpet -- I'm not the tallest or strongest girl out there, so I just sort of shove it around and no problems yet. It also must've been easy to put together because I fell asleep leaving my boyfriend to do it solo and he had it done in an hour or two.

The only reason I did not get that cage was that it is missing one bolt. Either you will have to go to the hardware store, bolt in hand to find a matching one or call up Prevue Hendryx and order a new one. I'm pretty lazy so I didn't want to do that.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Woahhhh for $62 I'M about to buy that and I already have one. I got mine for $50 covered in rust and it was a good deal. I honestly only use one shelf in the whole cage anyway. The cage only has four vertical bars so hanging things are at set levels, and the levels are a bit awkwardly spaced to me. Ziptying the broken ones would work fine, but I just used other "DIY" levels in the cage. 

I don't even bother with the ramps, either... they stay under the cage. My biggest problem with the cage is the wheels. They don't really roll that well due to the weight of the cage! Two of mine are pretty rusted though, but the two that do work still don't work too well. Fortunately it stays pretty stationary.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mine roll around; my carpet is pretty crappy but I move it pretty well at least weekly. The cage is pretty light. I'm pretty sure I could lift it by myself (though not comfortably for any rats within!). Honestly I never have problems hanging things like hammocks since I usually have to double the straps over to get the height I want. Of course, it helped when I covered everything with hardware cloth to have tie-points.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

(I forgot to add: it's so light that when my boyfriend showed me the completed cage I said I wanted to move it and shoved it what looked to be with the appropriate amount of force and nearly toppled it)


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

I found one of my rats, Frank, on Craigslist. He wasn't exactly a monetary bargain though. He came from a young girl that didn't want him any more. He came with a large bag of mediocre "small animal" food and a bowl. 

She wanted $25. I offered $20 and she took it. 

I was more than happy to fork over the cash, though. (I'd probably have paid $25 if she didn't haggle.) The rat needed a better home, and the girl wanted some money. I had both. 

And Frank is totally awesome. So I still got the better end of the deal. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Thats awesome about Frank  my girls came from CL and originally we were going to get two babies and on the way there the girl was like "sooo we're keeping boy babies, do you want to take momma rat too?" and so we have Sophie. Just couldnt say no!


Hmmmmmmmm I would jump at that FF if I had the extra money right now, it seems so worth it and definitely fixable >< We just had another roommate back out of housing with us so we're strapped for cash with rent due on the 1st... hopefully it's still there by the time I get my next pay check!!


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

I got my Rat Manor for free on Craigslist and then I just recently bought my DFN for $100 bucks. It was practically brand new. 

I'm obsessed with Craigslist!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

PaigeRose said:


> Thats awesome about Frank  my girls came from CL and originally we were going to get two babies and on the way there the girl was like "sooo we're keeping boy babies, do you want to take momma rat too?" and so we have Sophie. Just couldnt say no!
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm I would jump at that FF if I had the extra money right now, it seems so worth it and definitely fixable >< We just had another roommate back out of housing with us so we're strapped for cash with rent due on the 1st... hopefully it's still there by the time I get my next pay check!!


Well, it's been up their since July when I got one. Hope that means your chances are good.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Theyre so happy! Or well i am really happy ahaha. Theyre just exploring like crazy. Not really sure if the 2 small shelves are in the right spots but i figured it didnt matter much. When i get paid/after i pay bills, i am gonna get fleece and a litter box and more stuff to fill the cage with


----------



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

*In Canada we don't use craigslist, but we use Kijiji. My best **Kijiji find was my rat. The old owner loved her but she didn't know a lot about them I presume. The cage was cramped and small, no toys, pine bedding and she used hamster seed mix. As soon as I got Ratatouille I changed her bedding type/food and put in a home made hammock and toys my sister helped me make in **preparation. I'm soon getting her friends once my Feisty Ferret cage comes. *


----------



## Nicole6492 (Nov 29, 2013)

I found my DCN on Craig's list complete with supplies and a small colony of rats for $50! The pervious owner would have given me the whole lot for free, but when I saw 5 brand new large packages of Carefresh, and TONS of other goodies I wouldn't let her take less than what she asked for originally.  Yay for blessings!


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I haven't gotten a great deal on pet items, but I've given a good deal before. I had a house rabbit when I first moved in with my wife but turns out she was extremely allergic to her. I tried keeping my rabbit in one room and vacuuming like crazy, but the wife was still always sick and my rabbit was unhappy being alone more with less roaming time. To be fair to everyone I gave my girl to a family friend that had rabbits and kiddos that adores them. It was close to the holidays and he was to be a gift. They couldn't at the time afford all new stuff, and I didn't need it without the rabbit. I ended up giving them all my supplies and bun girl just to give her a good home where she could roam about more.


----------



## LauraSFantasy (Jan 17, 2014)

I got a mostly clean 30inX18inX30in cage with three shelves, black bars, some aspen bedding, and several treats, all for $50! Plus I got the perfect stand to set it on for $10 on Craigslist as well.


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I got myself a DCN used only for a few months, in excellent shape on kijiji for 175$ and they delivered and carried it upstairs free! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm debating on buying a cage that is $60 or best offer, so I might offer $50 and push my luck. They want it gone + the rats. http://gadsden.craigslist.org/pet/4279962418.html
Cage looks to be in good shape, just dirty. Idk. I'm heavily contemplating it. I wouldn't be if my parents weren't in the mix. It's such a good deal, but it comes with rats so my mom might have a heart attack with two more (;


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Thats a good deal, it looks as big as a DCN! I would hope they would clean it but I hoped that about my find too. Still worth it lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

About a year or so ago I got my DCN on craigslist for $100. It came w fleece, water bottles, littler box, a couple igloos, two feeders, and was in brand new condition. The truck was getting it to fit in my jeep. Lol. But once we took it apart alittle then it got like a charm. I saw another one on craigslist a week ago. Called on it and it was sold already but I love my DCN and if I could find another one for that price I would jump on it in a heart beat again!! Sometimes craigslist has the best deals 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nicole6492 (Nov 29, 2013)

Found an awesome cage. Not my DCN, but will work for now. It's about 36x30x18, for $10. I bought it from one of the workers at our local pet shop. Yay!!


----------



## Nicole6492 (Nov 29, 2013)

ShelbyGrace- That cage looks great! Tell us how the new ratties are adjusting.


----------

